# Swedish: kommatering



## jonquiliser

Hej alla,

sitter med en text och rättar vilt, men började betvivla mina egna  korrigeringar. Frågan: ska man skriva komma i meningar av typen "Som medlem av rådet bör man känna till, att alla medlemmar har tystnadsplikt (...)"

Jag har alltid haft för mig att det var ett misstag, eller inflytande från finskan, eller i enlighet med äldre normer (det finns ju gott om exempel på dylika meningar i äldre texter), men är inte så säker längre. Men om inte annat så ser det ju så klumpigt ut, särskilt i meningar som redan är rätt fullspäckade med komman! Tänkte att ni kanske kunde hjälpa mig .

Tack ska ni ha!


----------



## jompa

Tyvärr har jag inget svar, men jag måste också säga att det har varit lika svårt för mig att hitta regler till svenska kommatering.  Ofta när jag ställde frågor om kommatering, ingen visste. Det var ganska frusterande eftersom jag jobbar som redaktör (i engelska förstås). Så småningom jag förstod att många fokuserade mest på att lära sig språk genom samtal, i stället för grammatik--helt rimlgit. Fastan jag alltid känner mig lite osäker om jag skriver felfri.

Finns det någon som kan hänvisa till en bra referensbok om kommatering -- speciellt en som användas av, till exempel: lärararna, förlagen, redaktörer, skribenter, o.s.v.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hej jompa. Man kan ju kolla på Kotus' hemsida åtminstone; där finns en hel del frågor (och möjlighet att ställa frågor) som besvaras av "sakkunniga". Kotus är ett organ i Finland (Forskningscentralen för de inhemska språken) som tillhandahåller information om språken och språkvård. Här finns den svenska ingångssidan (jag förmodar att någonting liknande finns i Sverige). Hittade inte mycket om kommatering, dock.

EDIT: googlade fram den här svenska sidan. Ska se om jag hittar något där.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hej

I exemplet ovan hade jag avrått dig att kommatera. Man skulle kunna ha komma efter "att" eftersom verbet i fråga är "känna till att", som i "som medlet av rådet bör man känna till att, bla, bla och bla". Att:et är dock lätt att förväxla med en infinitivmarkör. För övrigt tycker jag personligen tycker jag dock meningen gör sig klart bättre utan komma.

Jag är rätt säker på att kommatering generellt är ett väldigt fritt område. Använd så mycket du vill, men så lite du tycker dig behöva.


----------



## jonquiliser

Tack för ditt svar! Vad jag hittat hittills verkar stämma överens med din uppfattning att det är ganska fritt, så tror nog jag kommer köra en ganska restriktiv linje med kommateringen.

Edit: när vi nu ändå talar om interpunktion, ska punkter skrivas efter eller inom citationstecken och parenteser? Eller finns betydelseskillnader (som jag har för mig att det finns i engelska). Exempel: föregående mening, dvs. _...engelska)._ vs _...engelska.), _eller _vilket är rätt "kitsch." _vs_ vilket är rätt "kitsch". _


----------



## jompa

Tjahzi said:
			
		

> I exemplet ovan hade jag avrått dig att kommatera. Man skulle kunna ha komma efter "att" eftersom verbet i fråga är "känna till att", som i "som medlet av rådet bör man känna till att, bla, bla och bla". Att:et är dock lätt att förväxla med en infinitivmarkör. För övrigt tycker jag personligen tycker jag dock meningen gör sig klart bättre utan komma.
> 
> Jag är rätt säker på att kommatering generellt är ett väldigt fritt område. Använd så mycket du vill, men så lite du tycker dig behöva.



Tack Thazi! Just det! Det var den enda regeln som jag minns. Har inte bott i Sverige för ett tag nu (3 år) och jag får inte så mycket chans att skriva på svenska. Och det var precis vad alla svenskar sa--man får välja själv. Men tyvärr stämmer det inte så väl i min redaktörshjärna. Jag behöver lite mera kött att tugga på.


----------



## Tjahzi

Gällande paranteser brukar jag själv, jag känner inte till några officiella regler, följa följande system. 

När en mening inom parantes inleds mitt i en annan mening (typ såhär) men innan punkten så att säga, brukar jag avsluta med en punkt efter den avslutande parantesen. 

_Denna text är ett exempel (för att illustera det jag beskrev ovan)._

Men om en hel mening är en parantes i sig brukar jag låta punkten hamna innanför paranteserna. Samma system gäller stor bokstav.

_(Ja, ni förstår nog vad jag menar.)_

Men som sagt, det är bara mitt system och jag använder det på både engelska och svenska eftersom jag tycker det ser bra ut.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ok, ungefär vad jag brukar tillämpa fast jag inte visste om det finns några regler om det. Tack!

Här finns förresten ett tips, jompa, på en handledning för skrivande, nämligen boken _Svenska skrivregler. _Verkar ganska användbar.


----------



## Lugubert

jonquiliser said:


> ska man skriva komma i meningar av typen "Som medlem av rådet bör man känna till, att alla medlemmar har tystnadsplikt (...)"


Det finns en massa uråldriga relger, som komma före relativt "som" och komma före "allmänt underordnande 'att'". Jag är inte ens säker på att ditt "att" faller under den regeln.

Min salig far brukade berätta om navigationsskolans kommateringsregel "ett komma var tionde centimeter". Själv, som professionell översättare, hävdar jag prinicipen om logisk kommatering och ****er fullständigt i alla traditionella formler.

"Svenska skrivregler" är lugnande pragmatiska:


> Kommatering skall underlätta läsningen. Det innnebär att komma sätts mellan led som är förhållandevis fristående från varandra, medan led som hör nära ihop inte skiljs åt med komma. [...] Kommatering bestäms inte av bestämda ord [...] exemplvis _som_, _att_, _när_ eller _och_. Det avgörande är hur nära ett led är knutet till resten av meningen.
> ...
> Mor reglerna kan man sätta ut komma vid långa satser för att underlätta läsningen.


I ditt exempel alltså, inget komma före "att".


----------



## jonquiliser

Strålande! Tack Lugubert. Jag är också inne på linjen att komman ska underlätta läsningen istället för att göra texten otymplig.


----------

